# I wonder if this is a gay mans problem too?



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have been reading a lot of the posts and I ve noticed a lot of people say they have wetness around their anus and mucous in their poo.
When I had diarrhea years ago,I had the mucous in mypoo ,but never a wet anus.. just wondering if gay men have this problem too?
If not ,I wonder how they manage NOT to have this problem .Maybe we can learn something from them.If someone who reads this has a gay friend ask him.
My gay uncle passed away,so obviously I can not ask him..and I didn't have these problems when he was alive


----------



## LeakyGasSucks (Feb 4, 2012)

I told my Gastroenterologist about gas incontinence and he mentioned that there could've been nerve damage in the anal sphincter muscle. I was asked if I had anal sex, so I'm assuming that there is a similar issue of not having enough resting anal pressure.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't know any gay men good enough to ask them this question..my uncle is dead and so is my friend from my old job.


----------

